# Altima Exhausts



## PlatinumPath (Apr 18, 2004)

I've read some threads here on reccommendations for the mossy performance exhaust for the 3.5's. has anyone used the nismo exhaust? i'm looking for something that looks and sounds great but doesnt saound like my younger brothers old integra, lol. thanks again


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

PlatinumPath said:


> I've read some threads here on reccommendations for the mossy performance exhaust for the 3.5's. has anyone used the nismo exhaust? i'm looking for something that looks and sounds great but doesnt saound like my younger brothers old integra, lol. thanks again


I have the Greddy and love it, and I know a few people with custom exhausts with no problems. I have also heard good things about the Mossy.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

PlatinumPath said:


> I've read some threads here on reccommendations for the mossy performance exhaust for the 3.5's. has anyone used the nismo exhaust? i'm looking for something that looks and sounds great but doesnt saound like my younger brothers old integra, lol. thanks again


I have the Mossy myself, and I had the same concerns you do. Well, it's obvious when you hear mine, it's far damn sure not a Civic or Integra. No vibration from the exhaust, looks great, sounds great, and gets a lot of good comments. I'm the only one around where I live that has a Altima with anything aftermarket, so I kinda stand out and people always compliment the exhaust, both looks and sound. I was looking for the Nismo when I got the Mossy, but Nismo wasn't available yet. You can get it from mossyperformance.com and it cost about $20 more than Mossy.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i have never driven a car with these exhausts.. but i have heard them both at shows and what not.. with both the nismo and the mossy you get this deep sound.. cant find words for it...magical.. lol.. believe me it does not sound like an integra or anything like that... from what i have heard on threads and reading on websites and whatnot i think the mossy exhaust can be a little better than the nismo.. but the greddy does make better sound..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Search the Altima forum for "mossy". There has been extensive discussion about all the different exhaust set-ups for the 3.5 from custom to Nismo. With the info you get from them, you should be able to easily make a decision, and keep us posted....


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

How about the Vibrant. Does anyone have this setup?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Suicidalspd99 said:


> How about the Vibrant. Does anyone have this setup?


No one that I know of. I did a search and the only result I got was this thread.


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

One thing i'm afraid of is any more noise/exhaust note inside. Another is it sounding more ricer then mustang.


----------



## Senna777 (Mar 22, 2005)

*I do!!!*



Suicidalspd99 said:


> How about the Vibrant. Does anyone have this setup?



Hi there, I do have the Vibrant full catback on my car and I can tell you that the sound is amazing. It's a very nice low tone and can be quiet if you don't rev to much. Also, I have notice a huge increase in the power specially a low torque. One thing for sure, I have a lot of good comments on the look and sound. 


If you are serious about buying one, send me a email I know someone down there and I can hook you up.


----------



## DSM_2Xtreme (Sep 18, 2007)

I am going to be getting a Vibrant kit soon!! I've got a JWT pop charger and a custom intake pipe from the TB to the MAF sensor. I;m not looking to go nuts right away with the car as it still has dealer plates on it, but I figure I might as well get some of the fun stuff done early, haha.


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

*MagnaFlow*

FWIW I have MagnaFlow cat back on my 2002 3.5 and I like the sound and it seems to have a bit more power after I installed it.

Tom


----------



## DSM_2Xtreme (Sep 18, 2007)

Is the magnaflow loud? I am looking for some under WOT bark but when cruising I don't want the annoying drone. Its my travel car and I dont wanna have it sounding like a camaro with the exhaust cutout under my seat!


----------



## drewha (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm bringing this thread back to life I have the magnaflow catback exaust system for a 3.5. We pulled it off a customers car after a maximum of 1 years use, i think it was closer to 6 months. The customer just wanted to go back to his stock system. I've been meaning to try to sell this system on ebay/craigslist but I figured I would post info here first. If anyone is interested make me an offer shoot me an email [email protected]

It's this system
Magnaflow Catback Exhaust 02 05 Nissan Altima V6 16682 | eBay


----------

